# Best side grinder disk for sharpening stump teeth?



## Tyrel (Mar 27, 2019)

Sick of searching through threads what is the best angle grinder sharpening disk for stump grinder teeth


----------



## Tyrel (Mar 27, 2019)

I u


Tyrel said:


> Sick of searching through threads what is the best angle grinder sharpening disk for stump grinder teeth[/QUOTE I use a 4 1/2 diamond wheel off eBay uk. Works pretty good. Just wondering if anyone else has had success with one? Thanks


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 31, 2019)

Not too many folks sharpen their own. Bench grinder wheels can be "green wheels" for carbide or a diamond wheel. They both throw carbide dust which is exceeding unhealthy for your lungs.

The green wheels don't work very fast at all on carbide, but tolerate the steel behind. Unless I am mistaken, there isn't any such thing as a green wheel made for a sidewinder grinder. Diamond wheels do better on the carbide, but they perform poorly on the underlying steel. The steel rubs off the diamonds embedded in the metal matrix of the grind wheel, so the expensive diamond wheel you bought wears out quickly on worn out stump grinder teeth.

I tried sharpening my own a long time back, and I even ground relief into the steel below the carbide to make my diamond wheels last longer. In the end, I concluded that it wasn't worth the work. I might have decided otherwise if I had ever found a proper diamond wheel that was aggressive enough to get anywhere on the carbide teeth. Everything I tried went too slow.


----------



## Tyrel (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Tyrel (Mar 31, 2019)

Thank you for your reply.. I have sharpened with the green wheel. It’s a waist of time and effort. I have been using this diamond side grinder disk to sharpen teeth on machine for four years and I absolutely love it.. My grinder teeth are pin teeth..The disk is double sided and lasts about one season. I was just curious if anyone else uses this technique and has came across a better diamond wheel than this one?


----------



## benjo75 (Apr 1, 2019)

I sharpen with a diamond wheel on a bench grinder. I use one side with a normal wheel to grind the metal then move to the other side with the diamond wheel to shape the carbide teeth. I've been doing it for several years and it works great. As with chain saw chains, if you sharpen more often it's easier than if you wait til it's knocked out completely. I have a Ty Vek suit I wear if I'm sharpening a lot of teeth. The diamond fragments will get in your clothes. When they get washed it will ruin the seals in your washing machine. I have a designated bench grinder for this process. It's on a little table from Harbor Freight. I set it outside and turn on the shop fan and let it blow across me and the bench. If it blows from behind everything will end up on you anyway. Kinda like driving down a dirt road with the sliding back window open. I wear a painting respirator and gloves. I blow off what I can with the air hose. It's a little work but cheaper than buying new teeth all the time and better on the machine than running dull teeth. I sharpen my saws and grinder teeth more than most but my equipment always cuts great and lasts longer not pulling dull teeth all the time.


----------



## benjo75 (Apr 1, 2019)

I may have to look into that wheel for touch up jobs.


----------



## Tyrel (Apr 1, 2019)

Since I have been using that disk. I will never go back to taking my teeth off to use on a green wheel. It’s great for touch up and more.. I just thought maybe me behind times as there is something better for sharpening on machine? Honestly lawn chair, beer, ear plugs and safety glasses. Sharp teeth in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Tyrel (Apr 1, 2019)

Since I didn’t get much feedback. I bought two more side grinder diamond wheels to try out.. keep ya posted


----------



## Tyrel (Apr 4, 2019)

Very impressed with one of the new diamond side grinder disks I purchased. Sharpens A pretty dull tooth in about 20 seconds. We see how long it lasts. Since I’ve discovered how to sharpen with teeth still on grinder I will never go back to green wheel or having someone sharpen for me. Fast efficient money saving investment. Hope this helps my fellow stumps grinders out there.


----------



## Tyrel (Apr 11, 2019)

Side grinder.. half hour


----------



## Tyrel (Apr 11, 2019)

Guess video won’t work. Have to take my word for it.. me ready for grinding


----------



## AGoodSteward (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm interested. Guy gave me a green wheel after he got tired of sharpening his stumper teeth. We both have Vermeer 222s. I figured I'd use it up, but will look into ordering discs. Thanks.


----------



## Tyrel (Apr 12, 2019)

This is my newest one I discovered. Work great. See how long it lasts. For the price. Well worth it....


----------



## AGoodSteward (Apr 12, 2019)

Convex means curved though. Doesn't that mess with getting a straight edge?


----------



## Tyrel (Apr 12, 2019)

It takes a bit of skil I guess. Might not be for everyone. But for me it’s a time and money saving option that I’m very glad I came across.. thought I might share to fellow grinders out there.


----------



## Tyrel (Apr 12, 2019)

I never grind the flat portion of carbide.. just fallow the angle of tooth. Grinding the metal portion of tooth first. Them work my way down to carbide to achieve sharp edge again. Fast and easy.


----------



## Tyrel (Apr 17, 2019)

Anyone try this new disk yet?


----------



## pdqdl (May 31, 2019)

Tyrel said:


> This is my newest one I discovered. Work great. See how long it lasts. For the price. Well worth it.... View attachment 729843



Hmmm...no part numbers there. Amazon is making it hard to find that wheel. Lots of 4 1/2" wheels, but none yet for metal.

EDIT: found it. New name, but looks the same.
https://www.amazon.com/DIATOOL-diam...inch+diamond&qid=1559313874&s=gateway&sr=8-14

So how long is that wheel lasting for you?


----------



## Tyrel (Jun 18, 2019)

pdqdl said:


> Hmmm...no part numbers there. Amazon is making it hard to find that wheel. Lots of 4 1/2" wheels, but none yet for metal.
> 
> EDIT: found it. New name, but looks the same.
> https://www.amazon.com/DIATOOL-diamond-grinding-concrete-Grinding/dp/B078XS2LTM/ref=sr_1_14?keywords=diatool+4-1/2+inch+diamond&qid=1559313874&s=gateway&sr=8-14
> ...


Working great. Sharpened all teeth about ten times now and still has good life left. Very impressed for the money. How do you like it?


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 18, 2019)

Tyrel said:


> Working great. Sharpened all teeth about ten times now and still has good life left. Very impressed for the money. How do you like it?



I haven't tried it yet. It's still languishing on my desk. I don't sell that much stump grinding, anyway.

I've been a lot busier trying to get my chipper & bobcat running. Bad fuel knocks in both...we fixed the Bandit, finally. Bobcat...not so good yet.


----------



## Tyrel (Aug 26, 2019)

This dusk is awesome. Still going


----------



## Tyrel (Aug 26, 2019)

Disk.


----------

